# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Mac OS - English Room >  21 Essential iTunes Shortcuts Every Power User Should Know

## remxinhthoa

Out of all the ways to get the most out of iTunes, the most effective is to stop using the mouse as much as possible. Keyboard shortcuts are simply faster and more efficient.

*So here are the most important shortcuts that every iTunes user should learn and know by heart.* These shortcuts are specific to Mac but a lot of them can be used on Windows by replacing Cmd with Ctrl.

*General Purpose Shortcuts*

*Cmd + I:* Get info on currently selected item.*Cmd + L:* Go to currently playing item.*Cmd + N:* Create a new playlist.*Cmd + O:* Add a file to the library.*Cmd + R:* Refresh the current page.*Cmd + T:* Show the Visualizer.*Cmd + Comma:* Open the Preferences panel.*Playback Shortcuts*

*Cmd + Period:* Stop all current playback.*Cmd + Right:* Play Next item.*Cmd + Left:* Play Previous item.*Cmd + Up:* Increase volume.*Cmd + Down:* Decrease volume.*Section Switch Shortcuts*

*Cmd + 1:* Switch to Music section.*Cmd + 2:* Switch to Movies section.*Cmd + 3:* Switch to TV section.*Cmd + 4:* Switch to Podcasts section.*Cmd + 5:* Switch to iTunes U section.*Cmd + 6:* Switch to Audiobooks section.*Cmd + 7:* Switch to Apps section.*Cmd + 8:* Switch to Tones section.*Cmd + 9:* Switch to Internet Radio section.
That’s about it. After these shortcuts become second nature, you’ll be more efficient and productive than ever before. You’ll wonder how you ever got by without them. Say goodbye to all the other alternatives to iTunes.

Want to be even more proficient? Check out these awesome iTunes hacks for improved functionality.

*Which iTunes shortcuts do you use the most often? Are there any other essential shortcuts that we missed? Let us know in the comments below!*

Image Credit: Macbook iTunes via Shutterstock

----------

